# 11" Walnut bowl.



## waterboy12 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just finished this up Friday. It was ruff turned in march and has been drying since then. It's 11" across and about 3" deep with an 1/8" foot. Walls were left thick @ 3/8" as this piece will be used. Finished with walnut oil and bees wax. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/null_zpsc7e53f8c.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/null_zps64bd308f.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2013)

That's very pretty, and it's got great proportions for a 'user'! You're really making strides with you bowl turning... Kudos!


----------



## TimR (Jun 23, 2013)

Great strides indeed! Looks great Josh!


----------



## waterboy12 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, maybe one day ill be able to call myself a woodturner. :dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful shape and grain and everything. Needed a lot more sanding but you probably know that. I use a ROS while the form is spinning at low speed and work through the grits. When I started doing that my sanding results and time spent improved dramatically. 

Nice bowl.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jun 23, 2013)

*RE: 11" Walnut bowl.*



Kevin said:


> Beautiful shape and grain and everything. Needed a lot more sanding but you probably know that. I use a ROS while the form is spinning at low speed and work through the grits. When I started doing that my sanding results and time spent improved dramatically.
> 
> Nice bowl.



Yea if it was a show piece it would be "finished" but since this will be used and used regularly I called it quits at 180grit. I do need to try power sanding though. However every time I look into I get lost in all the offerings of different manufactures and just lose focus. Anybody have one in particular they recommend?


----------



## TimR (Jun 23, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shape and grain and everything. Needed a lot more sanding but you probably know that. I use a ROS while the form is spinning at low speed and work through the grits. When I started doing that my sanding results and time spent improved dramatically.
> ...


Vinces WoodnWonders has been a favorite of alot of turners. Good product, and you can actually talk to him about best mix of grits, types. Competitive pricing and he also has good pricing on CA glues.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

I use my Bosch 1250 DEVS and it works like magic. I even use it on surprisingly small pieces and areas but it won't get into the tiny crevices and inside small turnings. But for peppermills and large areas like your bowl it works fine for me. For small stuff I guess you got to buy something made specifically for doing that job.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2013)

I use the discs, backer pads, and mandrels from Vince(the ones Tim suggested). 


I've used a couple of different drills for sanding. I lost interest in the cordless versions because the batteries would always die at an inopportune time. Then, I tried the angled drills from Harbor Freight and another cheapy from Amazon... Both died quicker than I wanted. Most recently, I bought a nice Dewalt drill from the big box store and that thing has been going strong for a while now. Ive got a couple pneumatic drills, but they're so damn loud that I don't like to use them. Any drill will work for power sanding... You just need the mandrel, some backer pads, and discs. You could do worse than calling Vince and asking for advice.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> Yea if it was a show piece it would be "finished" but since this will be used and used regularly I called it quits at 180grit.



First off -- I really like the bowl, the form is really pleasant to look at and the wood is gorgeous. It should stand up to plenty of use and with a quick oil rub from time to time it'll stay looking great.

With regard to sanding ... it's not where you stopped, it's where you started.

For tool marks like those visible rings, you really need to start at a much coarser grit than whatever you chose to begin with -- if you start at 80 grit and it doesn't get rid of the tool marks, switch to 60 grit.

Otherwise, all you're doing is polishing the grooves.

HTH


----------

